# Got it! The way I made $70 in 3 hours WITH new cuts! MUST TRY



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

I drive near the destination spot act as if I'm there then drive down the block a little then I wait 5 minutes and cancel ! I list the reason being customer was a no show and BAM 5$ right in my bank account! I've been doing it all morning! 

And When I'm feeling really greedy I let the customer request me again and I trickbag them again! Suckers

Works every time!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ZXY said:


> I drive near the destination spot act as if I'm there then drive down the block a little then I wait 5 minutes and cancel ! I list the reason being customer was a no show and BAM 5$ right in my bank account! I've been doing it all morning!
> 
> And When I'm feeling really greedy I let the customer request me again and I trickbag them again! Suckers
> 
> Works every time!


Well, I guess that's the Uber spirit!

If you get [email protected]#[email protected]$d day in and day out, then you [email protected]#[email protected]# with anyone comes around you.

Just get out of that mindset with family and friends! It is contagious. don't lose hope about humanity. If there is KARMA, TK will die a terrible death for doing this to drivers and to societies we live in.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

The cancellation fee is four dollars not five


----------



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh shoot! Ok thank you now I will have to complete two additional bait & switch's per hour to make up for the lost revenue!

Thanks


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

Not a long term working model.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hopefully you're trolling because like Maderacopy said that is not sustainable. Uber will say hm 15 cancelations last night after 5:00:01 minutes.

Deactivation warning sent.

At least if you keep doing that.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

1) You'll get booted from the system.

2) Pax will begin to stop using FUBER due to crappy experience. This means ---> less business for drivers.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

You're a bad man,a very bad man!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

noshodee said:


> You're a bad man,a very bad man!


No. Just a troll.


----------



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

I am kidding if you haven't realized yet :/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Hopefully you're trolling


^^^^That was what I thought when I first read the topic \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



JimS said:


> No. Just a troll.





ZXY said:


> I am kidding if you haven't realized yet


.......Oh, right, never mind..................


----------



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol you people took me serious damn it was joke stop commenting on this! Lol


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Who need that shitt partner...make .30/M...damn F**" ur own car uber F**** and at the end all u get is penny...well for me its not a partner seriously...its a uber slave... slavery has been abolished I heard so....but uber is bringing back....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber Uber said:


> The cancellation fee is four dollars not five


It is different everywhere. Here, for UberX, rider pays $6, I get 80% or $4.80, newer drivers get $4.50.


----------

